# New member with a question



## LukeRamsay (Dec 5, 2011)

Good afternoon everybody,

My name's Luke. I'm not much of a farmer but have a farming related question.

I have a 15 acre mini-farm that I don't live on (yet!). For the past 5 years I've let one of my neighbors harvest the hay for his cows for free. I've just appreciated having someone keep the farm mowed.

But now I have an opportunity. I have the opportunity to trade some of the hay to a local cattle farmer in exchange for beef for the year.

the thing is, I'm not sure how to approach or what deal to offer the guy who's been taking the hay so far. What's fair? 50/50? 25 to me/75 to him?

I'd appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You ask for 1/3 and tell him why and if he is a decent person he will understand. You will need to trade the hay off right after baling or cover it with a tarp if it is going to be awhile before you trade your share. Might be a good idea to have it stacked on pallets or old tires before covering.

Regards, Mike


----------



## LukeRamsay (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

1/3 to you isn't out of line, I've made alot of hay over the years that way.

Since this has been a long term situation I imagine he's been paying for all the fertilizer?

If your going to take a share of the hay, then to keep the peace you might offer to pay for a share of the fertilizer.

I'm only doing one field on shares now, 50/50 and the owner pays for all the fertilizer.


----------

